# Classical Music Festivals; what do you think?



## JanisRuby

Hi guys,

I would love to start a short debate about music festivals that concern classical music.

Currently I am writing my bachelor thesis about the motivations people have when they decide to attend a music festival and the features these festivals have to offer.

Since I am working for a classical music festival.. I am specifically interested in classical music festivals. Especially since it seems that the popularity of music festivals has been increasing over the past years but the amount of music festival only portraying classical music stay limited, at least in the Netherlands the classical music festivals can be counted on one hand. Apparently it remains a tricky music genre to convert in a one/multi-day outdoor festival accessible to a wider public. Therefore I would like to hear your opinions about the following statement..

*-- Music festivals are a better setting for popular music e.g. rock, dance and jazz than for classical music. --*

_Yes, I agree_ or _No, I disagree_? What do you think? and more importantly, Why?

Let me know!! 
Many thanks in advance,
Janis


----------



## Taggart

See also this http://www.talkclassical.com/30931-classical-music-festivals-they.html You might have been better posting there to revive the thread.


----------



## Vaneyes

*-- Music festivals are a better setting for popular music e.g. rock, dance and jazz than for classical music. --*_Yes, I agree_ or _No, I disagree_? What do you think? and more importantly, Why?

I think they all have opportunities for success. Usually, the better they are, the longer they've been in business. Which speaks to organizing, promoting, operating.

Nowadays, I think business models for most could be interchanged. At one time, CM, Jazz, and Dance organizations were shy about enhancing their "gate" with peripheral concession. The public, elite or otherwise, now accept or tolerate cheesiness with their main course. :tiphat:


----------



## JanisRuby

Vaneyes said:


> *-- Music festivals are a better setting for popular music e.g. rock, dance and jazz than for classical music. --*_Yes, I agree_ or _No, I disagree_? What do you think? and more importantly, Why?
> 
> I think they all have opportunities for success. Usually, the better they are, the longer they've been in business. Which speaks to organizing, promoting, operating.
> 
> Nowadays, I think business models for most could be interchanged. At one time, CM, Jazz, and Dance organizations were shy about enhancing their "gate" with peripheral concession. The public, elite or otherwise, now accept or tolerate cheesiness with their main course. :tiphat:


Thanks so much for your thoughts on this! I am not sure I completely get what you mean with organizations were shy about enhancing their "gate" with peripheral concession. The public, elite or otherwise, now accept or tolerate cheesiness with their main course. [/I] Could you elaborate a bit on that? I would really much appreciate that!


----------

